# How to retrieve a lost cutter



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Found this on youtube


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

And this demonstrates why you should never, ever use a pigtail cutter. I either throw them away or cut them in half and just use the first circle.


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

cool vid! Been there done that cameras are very useful tools!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Good video!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pipe needs to be relined. Better yet, replaced.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh. With better tools it could have been done without the camera.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I retrived many cabls and cutters that people have lost in lines. And I did it all with out a camera.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I retrieved a set of keys that got flushed into plastic lines. The keys were 70' from the bathroom (eight stall Ladies Room) when I finally got onsite.

Without a camera I'd have had no chance at all, heh.

I impressed myself when I snagged them and brought them out. My new sissy K-50 earned it's stripes that evening :thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I retrieved a set of keys that got flushed into plastic lines. The keys were 70' from the bathroom (eight stall Ladies Room) when I finally got onsite.
> 
> Without a camera I'd have had no chance at all, heh.
> 
> I impressed myself when I snagged them and brought them out. My new sissy K-50 earned it's stripes that evening :thumbsup:




Did you snag them with the "reverse auger" ???


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Did you snag them with the "reverse auger" ???



Ridgid 63010 3" Funnel auger


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

He needs a hook. 

What are pigtail blades?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Bingo!*



johnlewismcleod said:


> Ridgid 63010 3" Funnel auger


No camera needed just use a retriever, quit messin' around and get back to work


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I ziptied a magnet to the camera once to get a cutter blade out of CI. Easier than expected.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> I ziptied a magnet to the camera once to get a cutter blade out of CI. Easier than expected.


The magnet didn't interfere with the camera reception?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> No camera needed just use a retriever, quit messin' around and get back to work


You must have missed the part about the keys being 70+ feet down the line. I'd be amused to watch someone try to retrieve _that_ blind :laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> The magnet didn't interfere with the camera reception?


NO, camera worked as normal. It was one of those telescopic strong magnets.

I had a customer who wanted a "stalagtite" removed from a pipelining job (done by others) removed. I've wondered about a cordless dremel type tool attached to the camera for that.....hmmmm

Doctors have something like that, right?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> NO, camera worked as normal. It was one of those telescopic strong magnets.
> 
> I had a customer who wanted a "stalagtite" removed from a pipelining job (done by others) removed. I've wondered about a cordless dremel type tool attached to the camera for that.....hmmmm
> 
> Doctors have something like that, right?


Doctors? Heck, plumbers do, haven't you seen those tractor driven cameras with robotic cutters on them?


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

I just lost my cuttr blade nut came off.. in the line.. no cluw were it is... im stressn.. got cut stack tommoorow n cam down and see.. i think its stck if so what di i do


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

any way to adjust the light at the end of that video. The shine off that head blinded me.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

evilcyrus said:


> I just lost my cuttr blade nut came off.. in the line.. no cluw were it is... im stressn.. got cut stack tommoorow n cam down and see.. i think its stck if so what di i do


If it's stuck in a break it'll be time to dig, brother :yes:...but if your bolt came out of the cable, why do you think it's stuck?


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

I dunno man im stressd im sayn good bye to sewer mqchine n cam aftr this n just focusn on plumbn... i got to much onnplate right now... evils gonna break


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

It down a 3" line toilet run close to main... downstairs bathroom... i cnt go smashn fkoor up... thia wats killn me


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Toilets in the uk must not be affected by california...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eZPCQB1Qyk&sns=em


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

evilcyrus said:


> It down a 3" line toilet run close to main... downstairs bathroom... i cnt go smashn fkoor up... thia wats killn me


If you've got enough cable you should be able to just push it into the main and forget about it...relax, brother...it's a minor mishap :yes:


----------

